# Credit card hit for K3



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone on the Amazon's Kindle forum has reported that their credit card was pinged for their K3...anyone else?  My card hasn't been charged yet and I ordered my K3 within an hour of them being available for sale.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Runs and checks....  


Nope, not me. And I think I was one of the first ones to order


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Someone on the Amazon's Kindle forum has reported that their credit card was pinged for their K3...anyone else? My card hasn't been charged yet and I ordered my K3 within an hour of them being available for sale.


I wonder if it is to put a hold on her debit card so that the funds are held? (I think I read that it was a debit card.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I checked earlier - nope, nada!

Heather, who is the lady in the middle of your pic?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> When I checked earlier - nope, nada!
> 
> Heather, who is the lady in the middle of your pic?


That's my best friend/sister-at-heart, Rosetta. We've been friends since we were 9. She'll be a new Kindle owner as soon as I get my hands on my K3 (I'm gifting her my K2)


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I wonder if it is to put a hold on her debit card so that the funds are held? (I think I read that it was a debit card.)


 Are debit cards handled differently than credit cards? I've only ever had credit cards. Different rules?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> That's my best friend/sister-at-heart, Rosetta. We've been friends since we were 9. She'll be a new Kindle owner as soon as I get my hands on my K3 (I'm gifting her my K2)


So the person in the middle of your profile picture isn't you? Then which one are your? I just kind of assumed...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> So the person in the middle of your profile picture isn't you? Then which one are your? I just kind of assumed...


I'm the one in pink. My oldest daughter is the one in blue.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The girl on Amazon is also saying that her message changed to Not Yet Shipped.  I don't remember what my message said before, if it was different!  It says Not Yet Shipped now as well.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> Someone on the Amazon's Kindle forum has reported that their credit card was pinged for their K3...anyone else? My card hasn't been charged yet and I ordered my K3 within an hour of them being available for sale.


Pinged usually means that a very small amount, usually about $1.00 is "charged" to make sure that it's a valid credit card. If the charge is accepted, it shows up in the card holders "Hold" in their online statement. The creditor then cancels the charge and no transaction takes place. eBay just did this to me because the credit card they had has expired, so they sent me a notice that the charge for selling my wife's K2 didn't go through. I updated my CC info and made the payment and I just saw that I have a $1.00 transaction on hold in my Visa account.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

She said "Just checked my bank account and saw the $139 debit for the K3!", nothing about it being "pinged".


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

My credit card has not been hit. Sure wish it had been.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

LibraryGirl said:


> Are debit cards handled differently than credit cards? I've only ever had credit cards. Different rules?


Typically a person should not use a debit card for reservations because they may actually be charged twice. Once to hold the funds when the reservation is made and then again when they check out. The initial charge is allowed to "expire" but it causes major problems for the consumer because those funds are initially taken out. Some online stores also do this - although I am not sure if Amazon does this.

I do see that Tom defined the "ping", which I am sure is what the poster had happen.

I also noticed that my order shows "Not Yet Shipped" but I don't recall what it said prior to that. I still have the wording about the shipping date not being established yet.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I do see that Tom defined the "ping", which I am sure is what the poster had happen.


Maybe there's more than one person!! I quoted what one of them posted, but if there's another one who said her account was "pinged", then there is more than one person and that's great news!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Maybe there's more than one person!! I quoted what one of them posted, but if there's another one who said her account was "pinged", then there is more than one person and that's great news!


After I read your post, I remembered that she said it was charge the $139. Maybe that's because it was a debit card? (And maybe one of the responses was that someone else's credit card was pinged.)

For anyone else, here's a link to the post:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx1VLAC3AQSTGYW&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as I can tell, it was just the original poster on Amazon. The mistake in terminology (ping, charged, debited, credit card vs debit) was mine....sorry if I introduced confusion when starting the thread.  Overly eager for my K3 is my only excuse.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It's ok, at least we have some excitement to talk about, instead of all this darned WAITING!!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

lindnet said:


> It's ok, at least we have some excitement to talk about, instead of all this darned WAITING!!!


Ha!! Yeah, no kidding. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh!! * I want my K3.*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I hear that purse shopping is a GREAT way to pass the time while waiting for your K3:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Go to your room, LibraryGirl. You have just raised the average blood pressure reading of the USA by 2 points.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I hear that purse shopping is a GREAT way to pass the time while waiting for your K3:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


Yeah, like I haven't already been obsessively reading THAT thread. 

I've been trying to distract myself over here.

Does anybody think this person on Amazon might be full of doo-doo and just trying to get a rise out of everyone?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I hear that purse shopping is a GREAT way to pass the time while waiting for your K3:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


I am NOT going over to that thread again. Nope. I already unsubscribed.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing here either, and like Luv, I got in early.  Dammit, this thread is going to go like the Handbag thread - outta control!

It already is outta control - I reckon six of us posted at one, all moaning about the handbag thread.

We are all a little tragic here waiting for our k3's.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

blefever said:


> Go to your room, LibraryGirl. You have just raised the average blood pressure reading of the USA by 2 points.


 I'm sorry everyone! <<going to corner for a time out>>


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Pushka said:


> We are all a little tragic here waiting for our k3's.


But it's been so looooooong!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Does anybody think this person on Amazon might be full of doo-doo and just trying to get a rise out of everyone?


It's possible...


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> I'm sorry everyone! <<going to corner for a time out>>


You're forgiven. Take a deep breath and relax.4 days until K3 (I hope).


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's possible...


 That would be cruel! But I suppose people do these things sometimes. Oops...I'm supposed to be in time out!


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

blefever said:


> You're forgiven. Take a deep breath and relax.4 days until K3 (I hope).


Oops.....I meant 14 days. Blood pressure is still high.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

blefever said:


> You're forgiven. Take a deep breath and relax.4 days until K3 (I hope).


4 days? Awesome!

 Just thought I would help get us all going again.

I'm really hoping it does ship early. I leave for a cruise on the 28th and I would LOVE to have it by then!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's possible...


You're saying that an unknown stranger on the internet might post something that wasn't true in order to cause a stir?!?! I don't believe it, my idealism is shattered! Say it ain't so, Ethel!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

blefever said:


> Oops.....I meant 14 days. Blood pressure is still high.


Oh


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

At least two other people have reported that their cards were charged.  One was definitely a credit card.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok-so I don't get anything wrong this is a quote from another poster in Amazon's kindle forum  "C. Gibbon says:
I was just notified that my credit card was charged for my K3 today also. Not my bank debit card. But there is no shipping information in my Amazon account yet. I ordered on the 28th. "

I consider this a (hopeful) confirmation that something may (or may not) happen sooner that the 27th. Perhaps the 4 day typo is more correct than not?? Maybe, maybe...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I saw one person said their CREDIT card was charged!  I checked mine.....nothing.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

My wife just reminded me that I put it on our American Express card (for the additional warranty) instead of our Visa card that we normally use.

I just checked my American Express Recent Activity and I see something on there from Amazon...


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

...it's the -$186.02 credit for my K2 return!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> ...it's the -$186.02 credit for my K2 return!


That's not funny, we're dying here!


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> ...it's the -$186.02 credit for my K2 return!


 Shoot!! You really had my hopes up for a brief moment!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> Shoot!! You really had my hopes up for a brief moment!


I actually had _my _hopes up when I saw Amazon!


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Could it be? could it REALLY be?? Please let it be!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I checked the card I used....nothing


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, I thought that was you in the pink! You look so young here. I thought that was you & a younger sister. LOL! I think that you are a wonderful, generous, thoughtful friend. That's so cool that you have been friends since 9 years old.
    Heather, I can't seem to find the thread where you posted that you returned the KDXG, & I was curious as to why?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

In searching around on the AmEx site I found that I can set spending alerts.  I just set up an alert to notify me if any spending is over $180, sent to both my e-mail address and a text message to my phone.  Since we only use this card at Costco at this point and don't have any plans to use it within the next week or so, AmEx should text me when my Kindle is charged!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> In searching around on the AmEx site I found that I can set spending alerts. I just set up an alert to notify me if any spending is over $180, sent to both my e-mail address and a text message to my phone. Since we only use this card at Costco at this point and don't have any plans to use it within the next week or so, AmEx should text me when my Kindle is charged!


And of course you'll let us know immediately, right

Now I have to go see if I can set up an alert, too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ran and checked my card. Nothing   Oh well, at least I have plenty of company.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Now I have to go see if I can set up an alert, too.


I tried to set up alerts too.....it has to be over $300 for alerts on mine so that won't work. Oh well, at least I have KB to alert me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Heather, I thought that was you in the pink! You look so young here. I thought that was you & a younger sister. LOL! I think that you are a wonderful, generous, thoughtful friend. That's so cool that you have been friends since 9 years old.
> Heather, I can't seem to find the thread where you posted that you returned the KDXG, & I was curious as to why?


A few days after I received it my mom had a heart attack. I had to fly out to Vegas to be there while she had quadruple bypass surgery (she's doing fine now). Last minute plane tickets are VERY expensive, so I sent it back.

Thank you so much for the comment about the picture, that was actually taken last month while I was visiting my mom.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I was able to set up an alert.  I'm not sure that it will stop me from checking my account every few minutes, though.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> A few days after I received it my mom had a heart attack. I had to fly out to Vegas to be there while she had quadruple bypass surgery (she's doing fine now). Last minute plane tickets are VERY expensive, so I sent it back.
> 
> Thank you so much for the comment about the picture, that was actually taken last month while I was visiting my mom.


So sorry to hear about your mom but I'm glad she is doing good now. My dad had one about 11 years ago and is still doing good.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> A few days after I received it my mom had a heart attack. I had to fly out to Vegas to be there while she had quadruple bypass surgery (she's doing fine now). Last minute plane tickets are VERY expensive, so I sent it back.
> 
> Thank you so much for the comment about the picture, that was actually taken last month while I was visiting my mom.


Thank goodness you were able to be with her. I'm glad she's doing well now.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I was able to set up an alert. I'm not sure that it will stop me from checking my account every few minutes, though.


Lucky you...transactions don't show up in my online account (Citibank Mastercard) until two or three days after they hit. I can call and ask, but they don't put them in the web interface until they've completely cleared.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll get an email as soon as mine hits my card. I forgot which card I used and had to go double check.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I just checked, and my debit card has not been charged or "pinged". I pre-ordered my k3 about 1-2 hours after the first of us did. I also checked my Amazon order and I still do not have a delivery date. Basically, nothing has changed.

My guess is that the person on the Amazon forums that posted this, ordered something else from Amazon that costs $189 and the charge for that item came through.

What a disappointment! But you know, it DID really liven up the evening, didn't it?


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I just checked, and my debit card has not been charged or "pinged". I pre-ordered my k3 about 1-2 hours after the first of us did.
> 
> My guess is that the person on the Amazon forums that posted this, ordered something else from Amazon that costs $189 and the charge for that item came through.
> 
> What a disappointment! But you know, it DID really liven up the evening, didn't it?


You think that she ordered something else on Amazon for the exact same price?!?!

Is that really more likely than they started charging for the Kindles?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> You think that she ordered something else on Amazon for the exact same price?!?!
> 
> Is that really more likely than they started charging for the Kindles?


I don't know! I guess it depends on how many things she charges. If you think it isn't very probable then you are probably right. Have others reported these charges yet?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I don't know! I guess it depends on how many things she charges. If you think it isn't very probable then you are probably right. Have others reported these charges yet?


Yes, at least one other debit card and one credit card. And her order status on that other item would show "Shipped" or "Preparing to Ship".


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> Yes, at least one other debit card and one credit card. And her order status on that other item would show "Shipped" or "Preparing to Ship".


How exciting!!! WOW!!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I ordered mine a good hour and a half before the OP.  Checked my bank account and zip!  I think it is just someone pulling folks collective legs.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tom Diego said:


> Yes, at least one other debit card and one credit card. And her order status on that other item would show "Shipped" or "Preparing to Ship".


Is there another Amazon thread with this info? Because the one I've been following only has the original poster with the debit card and one person with a credit card, and neither one is showing "shipped" or "preparing to ship" yet.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I just double-checked my bank account, and the last Amazon charge on my debit card was $5.59 for the Dave Barry book that I bought yesterday (it's so funny! LOL  but it's not a k3).    I will probably be checking my bank account every minute and a half now. LOL


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

geko29 said:


> Lucky you...transactions don't show up in my online account (Citibank Mastercard) until two or three days after they hit. I can call and ask, but they don't put them in the web interface until they've completely cleared.


Same with my Amazon Chase Visa...but it does at least show online a total $$ amount of 'pending transactions' -- just not the detail -- and I usually have a good idea of what's outstanding. I haven't been charging much the past few days as my billing cycle ends next week and I'm trying to be good.  Right now, it has a pending transaction total of $5.44 (not including the ~$30 in gas I bought this afternoon) so no Amazon charge has come through on mine yet for sure...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG......I checked my Amazon Visa statement earlier tonight when I first saw this news and it showed a balance the same as yesterday's.  I just now checked it again and it is higher!  It doesn't show the pending transactions, but I haven't bought anything lately.  It's approximately $140 higher!!

But that's kinda weird, I ordered one of each K3.  Oh, but I ordered the Wi-Fi one about an hour before I ordered the second one!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, this could be a false alarm.  When I looked at the account details, the pending charges only say about $116.  I don't know of anything that should be pending, but that is definitely not the K3.    Sorry!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

My gift-card balance was hit - and my status now reads "Not Yet Shipped."  Hmm............ This may be good news!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> My gift-card balance was hit - and my status now reads "Not Yet Shipped." Hmm............ This may be good news!


Gift Card Balances are always taken as soon as you place the order for physical items (not Kindle books though).. Unless you went in and changed something, then it will apply your current balance if you're not careful.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The original poster on the Amazon boards called customer service. This is what they said:

_Okay y'all - I just hung-up after speaking to a Kindle specialist for a bit. First, the bad news - the first release is going to be the 27th, so if you ordered in the early timeframe and selected 2-day shipping, look for arrival on the 29th (his words), but not earlier.

He stated that my card was authorized for the full amount as it is an authorization, like an instruction to the bank to hold the $139, but Amazon hasn't actually received the $139.

Why would my card and C. Gibbon's card be authorized and funds for the amount held? The rep stated that all banks are different and others may receive the same tomorrow, the next day etc... but it is a hold and doesn't mean it is being shipped earlier._

Darn!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I applied a new gift certificate (I got it for my birthday earlier this week) on Monday.  I had placed the order for the Kindle the day it was announced in July.  So the gift card came into the picture long after I'd ordered the Kindle.  And suddenly today it was wiped out.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

lindnet said:


> The original poster on the Amazon boards called customer service. This is what they said:
> 
> _Okay y'all - I just hung-up after speaking to a Kindle specialist for a bit. First, the bad news - the first release is going to be the 27th, so if you ordered in the early timeframe and selected 2-day shipping, look for arrival on the 29th (his words), but not earlier.
> 
> ...


Well, the 29th is a Sunday, so nothing will be delivered then. Amazon frequently ships out items a couple of days before release date so customers receive them on release date. This has happened to me many times with DVDs and books. I remember I got the last "Harry Potter" book one day early because UPS delivered it quicker than anticipated! I am not sure I'm entirely trusting of this rep...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think I trust what that rep said either.  Mostly because I don't WANT to.

DYB, that is weird that they waiting until today to wipe out your gift card balance.

And by the way, I've been through my account with a fine toothed comb.  Even though the amount of my pending charges doesn't match the price of a K3, there should be NOTHING pending.  So why is it?  And why did it show up tonight, when all this other activity is going on?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB, did you go into your order and change shipping or anything? 'Cause that's usually when the GC gets dinged without you realizing it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I upgraded the shipping, but _before_ applying a gift card to my account. The balance of my gift card sat there for almost a week. I even bought 6 newly Kindlized Cormac McCarthy novels with it on Wednesday! Suddenly today it's been wiped out and the status changed to "Not Yet Shipped."


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DYB said:


> I upgraded the shipping, but _before_ applying a gift card to my account. The balance of my gift card sat there for almost a week. I even bought 6 newly Kindlized Cormac McCarthy novels with it on Wednesday! Suddenly today it's been wiped out and the status changed to "Not Yet Shipped."


What did your status say before it said "Not Yet Shipped"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Gift Card Balances are always taken as soon as you place the order for physical items (not Kindle books though).. Unless you went in and changed something, then it will apply your current balance if you're not careful.


Yep. . . I can't check my CC status because I ended up with enough GC to completely cover the price.

And, if you have a GC balance, and just open your order to look at it, even if you don't change anything, chances are the GC will be applied.

Mine says "not yet shipped"; it has since I ordered it; there's a sentence underneath that says I'll get an e-mail when they have an estimated shipping date.

I expect they'll ship it so that folks in the first wave receive it on release date; it's what they've done in the past.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My k2 said "preparing to ship for 4-5 days before it did shop. And they had already gotten their money by gift card when I bought it.


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I used a debit card and they "pinged" me for a $1.00 on Tuesday, but it's already gone now.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I read, somewhere on the amazon site (and wouldn't you know, I can't find it now!   ) that Amazon doesn't charge your credit card until the order goes out to the shipping department for fulfillment. This being so, I wouldn't think anyone would see a charge on their CC until, say about the 24th or 25th.

Hmmmm. I wonder. Amazon shippers aren't like Santa's elves so they won't be able to pull, label and send off ALL of those orders in one day. Do you suppose there's a warehouse somewhere with our Kindles all boxed up, labeled, ready to go and just waiting for the 27th to ship out?  (Oh! Oh!... there's mine! Over there, 3rd aisle, 12th stack, fifth from the bottom.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I ordered on 29th July, so I'm well in the first wave, but my c/card hasn't been charged yet. My order says 'not yet dispatched' which is what it's said right from the beginning. Seems like it may have been a false alarm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder. Amazon shippers aren't like Santa's elves so they won't be able to pull, label and send off ALL of those orders in one day. Do you suppose there's a warehouse somewhere with our Kindles all boxed up, labeled, ready to go and just waiting for the 27th to ship out? (Oh! Oh!... there's mine! Over there, 3rd aisle, 12th stack, fifth from the bottom.)


Somehow they already seem to know who gets which one since they're already listed on Manage Your Kindle. . . . .it's kind of magical, really. . . .Santa's elves works for me as long as I get it on time.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know how they do it, either! LOL

In my imagination, they have a huge warehouse with boxes that have everything in them except the k3 itself - - boxes for the white ones over here, the graphite ones over there, the wi-fi across the room. The boxes are labeled and have a bar code. Then all they have to do is slip in the k3, seal the box, scan the bar code, punch "sent" in their software, and on to the next one. Actually you could have ten groups of 3-4 elves, each elf in a group doing one of these steps and passing the box on to the next elf. 

If each step took 30 seconds, the ten groups could finish 1200/hour which would be 9600 per 8-hour shift. Better have a five hundred groups of elves instead of ten. Then they could finish 480,000 per 8-hour shift.

Oh wait - - they have to register the Kindles to our accounts, and charge us for them. 

I'm sure they have a better way of doing this!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

lindnet said:


> The girl on Amazon is also saying that her message changed to Not Yet Shipped. I don't remember what my message said before, if it was different! It says Not Yet Shipped now as well.


My message has changed to Not Yet Shipped as well.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine has said Not Yet Shipped all along.  For those of you saying it "changed" to that, what did it say before?  No one has answered that question yet...  Everything I buy from Amazon, that's what it *always* says immediately after being ordered, pre-order or not.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

BruceS said:


> My message has changed to Not Yet Shipped as well.


Mine has said that all along, too. I wonder what yours could have said before?

Just joking (in a well-intentioned friendly way), I imagine it saying "Forget about it! In your dreams!" LOL


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

BruceS said:


> My message has changed to Not Yet Shipped as well.


I just got on here to ask that question too. What did it say before?? I'm really not sure if mine has changed or not, but it says Not Yet Shipped now.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine has said not yet shipped since i ordered it as well.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I just got on here to ask that question too. What did it say before?? I'm really not sure if mine has changed or not, but it says Not Yet Shipped now.


Now that I checked the 4 blue-ray disks that I have on pre-order, they show "Not Yet Shipped" as well, so it probably was that all along on the K3.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I don't know how they do it, either! LOL
> 
> In my imagination, they have a huge warehouse with boxes that have everything in them except the k3 itself - - boxes for the white ones over here, the graphite ones over there, the wi-fi across the room. The boxes are labeled and have a bar code. Then all they have to do is slip in the k3, seal the box, scan the bar code, punch "sent" in their software, and on to the next one. Actually you could have ten groups of 3-4 elves, each elf in a group doing one of these steps and passing the box on to the next elf.
> 
> ...


Maybe whoever they hire for this position will have something to do with it:

Warehouse Operations Statistician Amazon Seattle
http://careers.nwjobs.com/careers/jobsearch/detail?jobId=28752163&viewType=main&networkView=main


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Tom Diego said:


> Maybe whoever they hire for this position will have something to do with it:
> 
> Warehouse Operations Statistician Amazon Seattle
> http://careers.nwjobs.com/careers/jobsearch/detail?jobId=28752163&viewType=main&networkView=main


Why, it's an Elf ad! LOL Or perhaps this is the Elf Coordinator.


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty sure the credit card was authorized. It's out of balance by the right amount. I ordered early, just minutes after the link was posted on 7/28.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

They did this with k2 launch ( on my credit card ) more than two weeks before it shipped. They didn't charge it, just authorized the amount.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tom Diego said:


> Maybe whoever they hire for this position will have something to do with it:
> 
> Warehouse Operations Statistician Amazon Seattle
> http://careers.nwjobs.com/careers/jobsearch/detail?jobId=28752163&viewType=main&networkView=main


That's one very important job -- keepin' us Amazon customers happy!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, I have something weird to add...I have another Kindle showing up on my "Manage Your Kindle."  Shipping status is the same, no charge to my CC account.  I have three Kindles on my account: mine, Mom's and my daughter's.  But now I have "Patra's 4th Kindle" showing on the Kindles registered to my account.  I hesitated saying anything because I was afraid as soon as I posted I'd have a "duh" moment and realize that it isn't the K3, but I'm almost positive it has to be!  Between my husband and myself, we have bought eight kindles (going to different family members and the K3 will be number 9) so it's possible that one could be floating around unaccounted for, but I can't for the life of me think of which it would be.  *shrug*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My K3 was on my account before July 30th. I had already renamed it, and started sending a few books to it.. doesn't mean I'm getting it before the 27th though.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Somehow they already seem to know who gets which one since they're already listed on Manage Your Kindle. . . . .it's kind of magical, really. . . .Santa's elves works for me as long as I get it on time.


I think the "one" listed on Manage your Kindle is sort of a place holder. Until they get the actual serial number they can't key the DRM. Try downloading a book to your computer your K3. Can't be done yet. (in fact, that might be a clue that it has shipped - Amazon would have entered your K's SN and you would be able to download books to your computer for it).

P.S. - For Sandpiper: You're right! Who could resist smiling back at Bonnie? I wonder if she is, in real life, the way she's portrayed?


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> I think the "one" listed on Manage your Kindle is sort of a place holder. Until they get the actual serial number they can't key the DRM. Try downloading a book to your computer your K3. Can't be done yet. (in fact, that might be a clue that it has shipped - Amazon would have entered your K's SN and you would be able to download books to your computer for it.


Oops, sorry, I missed that post. I don't remember my others showing up until they were shipped. Oh, well, every day is one day closer to delivery day! Can't wait to get my new smaller, lighter Kindle!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I've had my awards cards used for both kindle books & physical stuff. My K3 used up what remained in my awards card for my order for my K3. Everything shows up on my receipt. I just changed my shipping to 1 day last night & it still showed that amazon used what remained on my awards card. I got the same message that they will let me know when the K3 is ready to ship. Mine should be sent in the 1st wave. My Amazon
Chase CC shows .99 pending at 1 point, but I don't think it's a ping, but who knows.
    2 weeks today & counting down!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I am not on a K3 watch yet, but I defintely got the handbag in the Kindle Ad on Amazon.  Picked up a snappy new large red (my favorite color!) Fossil Sutter bag on eBay.  The minute I saw the ad my first thought was, "Gotta have that bag!"  Seems like I was not the only one.  Thanks to whoever identified it here on the boards.  Can't wait to get it.  Maybe I'll have to get that new K3 to go with it after all.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how much CS reps actually know and how much they're guessing along with the rest of us, but according to this thread, we might be seeing c/card hits for the K3 by 24th Aug.


----------

